# Masala Chicken from Hairy Dieters cook book



## Gravy Queen (Aug 24, 2012)

Tis is a fab recipe from the Hairy Bikers who have recently lost weight and launched a diet cookbook of the recipes they used . Scrumptious .


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 24, 2012)

Meant to add that it's served with a minted yogurt using fat free yog . We had this with salad.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 24, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Meant to add that it's served with a minted yogurt using fat free yog . We had this with salad.


now that is right up my street groggy quince! is it skinless chook like the piri piri chook i did recently?could you post the recipe hun?is it on line?what's the reddish colour from...the cooking or paprika etc etc?who drove the gettaway car?where were you on the night of the twenty seventh?!!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 24, 2012)

Slingyourhook - I will post the receep - it's a spice mix mixed with yogurt which the chicken is then marinated in . The red comes from Chillie and paprika . 

I got the chicken from Costco -£6 for a good size free range one . Surprised that all the gizzards were inside and not in a bag - never had a chick like that ! Had fun getting all out, then took the skin off and spatchcocked it . Lovely .


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 24, 2012)

BBC - Food - Recipes : Masala-marinated chicken with minted yoghurt sauce


----------



## taxlady (Aug 24, 2012)

That recipe looks yummy. Do I really have to take the skin off?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 24, 2012)

Not if you don't want to


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks fabulous GQ


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 25, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Slingyourhook - I will post the receep - it's a spice mix mixed with yogurt which the chicken is then marinated in . The red comes from Chillie and paprika .
> 
> I got the chicken from Costco -£6 for a good size free range one . Surprised that all the gizzards were inside and not in a bag - never had a chick like that ! Had fun getting all out, then took the skin off and spatchcocked it . Lovely .


wonderful grumbling quote....thanks for posting defo going to try this one & your piccie is brill....they say you eat with your eyes first & that sure made me hungry....well done hun
costco is boss 'innit?super fresh meat...surprised it didn't have a pulse too knowing them!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That recipe looks yummy. Do I really have to take the skin off?


personally i like to take the skin off all of my marinaded chicken dishes....as well as the calorie/fat reduction aspect i find it lets the flavour get into the meat plus it's easier to get the charred bits on skinless.but as i say in all my receeps....your food,your choice matey!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 25, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> personally i like to take the skin off all of my marinaded chicken dishes....as well as the calorie/fat reduction aspect i find it lets the flavour get into the meat plus it's easier to get the charred bits on skinless.but as i say in all my receeps....your food,your choice matey!!



Yes I do agree and I often take the skin off especially with marinades . I do find its a little bit drier then though . This one really did needed the minted sauce too I think .


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 25, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Yes I do agree and I often take the skin off especially with marinades . I do find its a little bit drier then though . This one really did needed the minted sauce too I think .


the chicken is mint too babes.....nice one!!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 25, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> personally i like to take the skin off all of my marinaded chicken dishes....as well as the calorie/fat reduction aspect i find it lets the flavour get into the meat plus it's easier to get the charred bits on skinless.but as i say in all my receeps....your food,your choice matey!!


Gotcha, like for tandoori chicken.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 25, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Gotcha, like for tandoori chicken.


spot on tax!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> personally i like to take the skin off all of my marinaded chicken dishes....as well as the calorie/fat reduction aspect i find it lets the flavour get into the meat plus it's easier to get the charred bits on skinless.but as i say in all my receeps....your food,your choice matey!!



Yes, it certainly would get more flavour in the meat rather than just on the skin..good one


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 27, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Yes, it certainly would get more flavour in the meat rather than just on the skin..good one


correct mate,keeps it nice & healthy too!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 29, 2012)

It certainly does


----------

